# 4 Dollar Human Muzzle



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Was having a tough time finding a Muzzle for my pycho patient costume so I made one out of a $4 Hockey mask from the halloween store.








Here is one with my boy Frankie modeling it for me.


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

That looks really great!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you I hope it looks metal enough. 

Here is what it started as. 

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/glow-in-dark-hockey-mask/


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

I think it looks like distressed metal - I would not have assumed you started with what you did. 

I like the way you hollowed the three smaller holes into the one large one. 

I would be proud if I was you!


----------



## Death_Eater (Sep 30, 2014)

Definitely has a metal look to it, never would have thought it started as a hockey mask, great job.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Muhammad Zakaria (Oct 4, 2014)

very nice costume,


----------

